# Back from the hiatus - site review please



## chuasam (Dec 25, 2014)

I'm back on this site again.
I've been busy. It's Christmas Day and I have time to kill.
I would like some feedback on my site please.
I've redone my logo and removed the weaker images.

Sam Chua | Image Creator


----------



## dennybeall (Jan 1, 2015)

Like the website, like the photos (all nice work) BUT don't like it that the only contact is by a simple form on the computer. I know I don't like to just fill in something and wait on the off chance that someone is checking the forms.


----------



## BillM (Jan 1, 2015)

under Services - Headshots

You might want to fix the typo. "the importance of a good eadshot"


----------



## Orrin (Jan 2, 2015)

It looks good, but your home page is wider than my monitor.... and there is no horizontal scroll!


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Jan 8, 2015)

Some really good work and I really enjoyed the website. The homepage is excellent and the layout is great for the differently sized images.

I'd consider removing the black and white image under the portraiture section as it isn't as strong as your other images. I don't doubt that it says something about the person but as I do not know the person all I see is a Black and White High ISO image of a person wearing a weird thing over their shirt. It does nothing for me and could detract from the way other people see your work as a whole.


----------

